# F1 2013 Prediction League



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Season isn't too far away now and I am just waiting for Superbru to open up the tournament. Once it's open I'll automatically invite all previous players to join up. :thumb:

"_I didn't play last year, can I still play_" - yes of course the league is open to everyone, once it's open I'll post the joining details here so that those who haven't played before can take part.

Roll on 17th March


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Been told by Superbru that the F1 game is currently being built and should be released this week.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Didnt play last year but think i will this year:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Right peeps, everything setup:

http://www.superbru.com/f1/pool.php?p=11068222
Pool name: Team Brisky DW

Pool code: tobyohms

All previous players reinvited :thumbup:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm in matey! Looking forward to the banter in this thread during the season too!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> I'm in matey! Looking forward to the banter in this thread during the season too!


Good man, approved


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be in once the site has updated. 

It will be nice to talk F1 with a Forum that has some objective views.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cheers Gruffs - can't wait to be honest, think it's going to be another great season. 



Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Just registered :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Approved essjay

11 members so far :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Last one before the rules change. 

Though I think the tyres will play a BIG part and I have a feeling Button and Perez will be able to run more downforce for longer. 

Though Alonso and Hamilton will be faster over shorter distances.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Come on guys - last years champion (Nelson) has now signed up!



13 members now - any more takers, we had 21 playing last season.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Pending approval


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Approved, my friend!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Finally accepted your invite. 

My feelin is that Alonso and Raikkonen will have good years. 

The RB will be too harsh on its tyres.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Applied


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Last one before the rules change.
> 
> Though I think the tyres will play a BIG part and I have a feeling Button and Perez will be able to run more downforce for longer.
> 
> Though Alonso and Hamilton will be faster over shorter distances.


Have to agreed with this but will Perez not become a first lap lunatic as webber calls them, I think Hamilton is going to put a spanner in the works for sure and i think we will have different lenders in championship each race for a while, i recon last year was Kimi's chance and he needs to take more risks to challenge.
I have to agree with Alonso that thinks Hamilton will be a threat let's hope he can keep his cool with the Mclaren presurre of his back


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Finally accepted your invite.
> 
> My feelin is that Alonso and Raikkonen will have good years.
> 
> The RB will be too harsh on its tyres.


Took me 2 attempts, thanks fella!



Derekh929 said:


> Have to agreed with this but will Perez not become a first lap lunatic as webber calls them, I think Hamilton is going to put a spanner in the works for sure and i think we will have different lenders in championship each race for a while, i recon last year was Kimi's chance and he needs to take more risks to challenge.
> I have to agree with Alonso that thinks Hamilton will be a threat let's hope he can keep his cool with the Mclaren presurre of his back


I don't think Perez is going to do a "Grosjean" - McLaren will have sought to temper his enthuiasm.

Ferrari are in a better place than last year but don't think you can write off Merc just yet. We all know how quick Hamilton can be given the right car. Suspect there will be some parties who will still be putting pressure on Hamilton, granted that he's probably gone to Merc for the 2014 season (but that could be scuppered if Brawn leaves), Merc will still want their pound of flesh.

It's do or die for Kimi - he had last year to settle back in and got a win, and agreed that its now time for him to turn up the wick.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

borinous said:


> Applied


You're in, all approved :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Never played this before but looks like good fun, I just say I want in on this thread?


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Ignore me, just applied


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

durmz said:


> Never played this before but looks like good fun, I just say I want in on this thread?





durmz said:


> Ignore me, just applied


Approved - welcome along. Very simple and good fun.

Basically make predicitions for the top 10 finishers in the race plus fastest lap and fastest pit stop. Bonus points for making your picks *BEFORE*qualifying.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweet, sounds good, thanks for approval


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Any more takers? Pool upto 24 members now, thanks. 

On countdown to free practice now


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry about the delay in updating the thread, I normally do this on a Monday morning but things have been against me this week!!

I think most people's picks were a combination of luck, guesswork and performance last year - I know mine were! It's early days yet and plenty time for people to make gains.

The leaderboard so far then:


Iann- 15.50
vrsvec 15.50
Rhino 15.00
borinous 15.00
Durmz 14.50
nelson 14.00
rob 4x4 14.00
JackClap 14.00
MartynVRS 14.00
sharkrider 13.00
Oli3000 13.00
Kartman 13.00
Coops 12.50
Will_G 12.50
Gadgetman 12.00
Rickyboy 12.00
Jabozuma 11.50
R7KY D 11.50
Gruffs 11.00
skud vrs 11.00
Essjay 11.00
techie 11.00
Simon 83 10.50
Seboni121 105.0
Scribbler 10.50
Matty1 9.50
matt1chelski 9.50

Malaysian GP this weekend - get those picks in nice and early!


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Just signed up for this tonight, looking forward to it!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Approved - you will be allocated a default pick of the race grid. For subsequent missed races you will earn no points.

The default system is there as a safety net, that way people who genuinely miss a race won't fall behind.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it me or is Hamilton combing his hair forward?


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey hey! This is what I like to see lol










What a superb race, rosberg and webber not happy boys! Lol!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, 

I would say I loved the racing but if I were Mark Webber, any future team orders in Vettel's favour would be ignored. Vettel would not have as many wins as he has without Webber's help and he would do well to remember that. 

They don't like each other, fair enough. But the team needs the points to get the funds to pay the drivers. 

Vettel has shown that he is not going to do as he is told. And for me has had a little nibble at the hand that feeds him. 

Rosberg was told why he had to maintain his lap time that is fair enough. 

Poor Force India. Both cars with a hub issue.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure what to make of the team orders today. Webber is clearly furious (what he said during podium interview was fitting) and I wouldn't be surprised if Vettel receives a fine from his own team. Rosberg also looked visibly upset regarding his Merc team orders.

Gutted for Force India. They could have had a pretty good showing today!

Anyone noticed that Coulthard loves to say the word "nuts" as often as humanly possible?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I noticed that Red Bull darling Coulthard did everything he could not to blame Vettel.


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jorge Lorenzo

Marc Marquez

Valentino Rossi


F1 is as boring as reading about the royal family !

Sent from my Nexus 4 using my large digit !


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

With all what happened made for one awesome days racing, absolutely loved it :thumb:, 
and what a job hamilton is doing in schumachers old merc seat, it really shows what a good driver he is


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Type.R said:


> With all what happened made for one awesome days racing, absolutely loved it :thumb:,
> and what a job hamilton is doing in schumachers old merc seat, it really shows what a good driver he is


Hamilton is great great driver but most of the speed has come from the team shutting up development on last years cars mid season to get ready for new and that has given them the edge, win in the first 6 races?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Apologies for the delay guys, would have done this yesterday but had no internet at home!

I suspect a few people will have dropped some points over the weekend due to Alonso dropping out, I know I did. There were some big winners and losers from the race though: Rickboy up 11 places, R7KY D up 12, Scribbler up 18, techie up 13. The big losers were skud vrs down 10, MartynVRS down 17, Kartman down 13 JackClap down 14. But it's Durmz who takes the yellow cap for the round and he correctly predicted (amongst others) 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th and 10th.


Durmz 30.00
Rhino 30.00
vrsvec 28.00
borinous 28.00
Rickyboy 27.00
R7KY D 27.00
Iann- 26.50
Scribbler 25.00
Gadgetman 25.00
techie 25.00
nelson 24.50
Oli3000 24.50
Wet_Kipper 24.50
Jabozuma 24.00
Simon83 23.50
rob 4x4 23.00
Seboni121 22.50
Matty1 22.50
sharkrider 22.50
Coops 22.00
matt1chelski 22.00
JackClap 22.00
Will_G 22.00
Gruffs 21.50
Kartman 21.50
MartynVRS 21.50
Essjay 20.00
andysubaru30 12.50
skud vrs 11.00
Bit of break now until China on w/e 13/14th April.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I've just signed up to your pool  Have got one going from another forum but forgot about it until the last minute, so we've only got 3 people in it :lol: Even if I'm two races behind here, will make it more fun trying to catch up


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

All approved.

I had thought that you wouldn't be allowed to join as Superbru define limits to standard pools, however it has been put through.

It was telling me last week that the pool was full?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

*Everything is back on this weekend - get those picks in early as qualifying sessions are early Saturday morning.*

Going to be a bit icy in the Red Bull camp this weekend - Helmut Marko has been quoted as saying there will be no more team orders at Red Bull.

Vettel has been defending the fiery media circus in the press conference, some of his responses:

"I respect Mark as a driver but he's never helped me out to be honest" He suggests Malaysia was payback for previous events.

"Faced with the same situation I'd probably do the same again" He says he didn't understand "Multi 21", he was looking on the steering wheel menu for it! Says Webber didn't deserve help for the victory.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still not sure of Vettels actions (and recent words). He's there to race, not to aid others in victories... however there is a slight sense of 'bigger than the team' from him. Either way, it's interesting times in F1!

I'm praying for a RedBull front row after qualifying.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Vettel's qualifying gamble very nearly came off but in the end it didn't, oh the pain!!

According to rumours, Webber could be departing the Red Bull team for next year. He has apparently signed to drive sportscars with Porsche for 2014 - a 5 year deal.

In the league, Yellow Cap for the round goes to Oli3000 and scored 17 pts for the round - his correct picks included Hamilton for pole; Alonso for win, Kimi for 3rd, Hamilton for 4th, Massa for 5th and Grosjean for 9th. Great picks!


Durmz - 44.00
borinous - 42.00
Oli3000 - 41.50
Rhino - 39.50
R7KY D - 39.50
vrsvec - 38.50
Rickyboy - 38.50
techie - 38.00
MartynVRS - 37.00
Scribbler - 36.50
nelson - 36.00
Iann- - 36.00
Coops - 36.00
Essjay - 35.50
rob 4x4 - 35.00
Seboni121 - 34.50
Kartman - 34.50
Simon83 - 34.00
Wet_Kipper - 34.00
sharkrider - 34.00
Daveskater - 33.50
Jabozuma - 33.00
Gadgetman - 33.00
Will_G - 33.00
Matty1 - 32.50
JackClap - 29.00
skud vrs - 24.50
*andysubaru30 - 23.50*
*matt1chelski - 22.00*
*Gruffs - 21.50*

Bahrain GP at the weekend, get those picks in early again!!!

(Bold players above didn't pick in last round)


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Is this still open? Am I able to join although ive missed the first 3 races?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Grr, can't believe I forgot to make my picks. I left the email purposely so it reminded me :wall:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

So I just checked my points for the weekend... sorry chaps, quite the raping I gave you lot! Had Di Resta at 4th which was clearly a god given suggestion!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Indeed you did Rickyboy - a fantastic result of 19.50 pts, next nearest was 14.50 pts.

The top few places look to have been cemented with Rickyboy taking the Yellow Cap for the round plus the top spot. Wet_Kipper had a storming round moving up 13 places but last week's leader Durmz fell from grace and a massive 21 places!


Rickyboy - 58.00
Rhino - 53.50
Oli3000 - 52.50
R7KY D - 49.50
vrsvec - 48.50
Wet_Kipper - 48.50
Iann- - 48.00
MartynVRS - 48.00
rob 4x4 - 47.00
Will_G - 47.00
techie - 47.00
Scribbler - 46.50
nelson - 46.50
Simon83 - 46.50
Coops - 46.00
Seboni121 - 44.50
Gadgetman - 44.50
Kartman - 44.50
sharkrider - 44.50
Essjay - 44.00
Daveskater - 44.00
*Durmz - 44.00*
Matty1 - 42.50
*borinous - 42.00*
JackClap - 40.00
skudvrs - 35.00
*Jabozuma - 33.00*
*andysubaru30 - 23.50*
*matt1chelski - 22.00*
*Gruffs - 21.50*
(Those in bold didn't pick for last round)


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

GP back on this weekend with the Spanish Grand Prix - if not done already get those picks in.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well these tyres are wrecking the fun of F1 drivers not pushing and have to say starting to get very boring , get rid of drs and let them race each other, I'm a massive F1 fan but in the quest to entertain it is not doing it for me and footage poor today for me.
Is it just me?


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone else getting a bit annoyed by Vettels attitude of late? He's developed this 'someone's doing something I don't like, get them out of the way' arrogance over his team radio before and during the race. It's really quite surprising from how he has previously been.

Back to the league, some good points scored this week guys! Captain Coops taking a joint yellow cap with MartynVRS. Well done fellas!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Rickyboy - there was no skill in the picks, in fact the OH picked them!!

Apologies for the delay in the update,

1. Rickyboy 73.00
2. Oli3000 67.00
3. Rhino 67.00
4. MartynVRS 66.00
5. Coops 64.00
6. R7KY D 64.00
7. vrsvec 63.50
8. Iann- 63.00
9. Will_G 63.00
10. Wet_Kipper 62.50
11. Scribbler 60.00
12. techie 60.00
13. Daveskater 59.50
14. Gadgetman 59.50
15. borinous 58.00
16. rob 4x4 57.50
17. Matty1 57.00
18. nelson 56.50
19. Simon83 56.00
20. sharkrider 55.50
21. Seboni121 55.50
22. Essjay 55.00
23. Kartman 54.50
24. JackClap 49.00
25. skud vrs 47.50
26. Durmz 44.00
27. Jabozuma 33.00
28. andysubaru30 23.50
29. matt1chelski 22.00
30. Gruffs 21.50

The following players failed to pick: Gruffs, matt1chelski, andysubaru30, Durmz, Jabozuma.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Back to the action this weekend, Mercs and Ferrari already looking quite strong, although the Pirelli Procession Companu will surely make for a really interesting race (NOT).

Get those picks in nice and early.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry haven't had a chance to do the update after Monaco, but were back on with Canadian GP this weekend. Get those picks in early doors and I'll do a full update on Monday. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

After the bore-fest of Monaco, I thought the Canadian GP was good - plenty of overtakes, few fights for position, Paul Di Resta coming through the field from near the back. Let's forget the fact that Vettel went from pole to finish relatively easily much to the crowds displeasure at the end of race interviews on the podium.

JackClap leads the way from Canada with the Yellow Cap, for an impressive 17.0, correctly predicting Vettel for pole and win, and Hamilton for 3rd.

Other notable happenings in the leaderboard were MartynVRS up 3, nelson up 5, JackClap up 4, sharkrider drops 1, Iann- drops 3 and Wet_Kipper and vrsvec both drop 2:

1.Rickyboy - 99.00
2.Rhino - 98.00
3.Oli3000 - 96.00
4.R7KY D - 92.50
5.MartynVRS - 90.00
6.Coops - 89.50
7.Wet_Kipper - 88.00
8.vrsvec - 88.00
9.nelson - 86.50
10.Matty1 - 86.50
11.Will_G - 86.00
12.SImon83 - 85.00
13.Iann- - 84.00
14.Scribbler - 83.00
15.Gadgetman - 82.50
16.techie - 80.00
17.rob 4x4 - 79.00
18.Daveskater - 78.50
19.borinous - 78.00
20.JackClap - 77.00
21.Kartman - 76.00
22.sharkrider - 74.00
23.Essjay - 73.00
24.skud vrs - 73.00
25.Seboni121 - 69.50
26.Jabozuma - 64.00
27.Durmz - 44.00
28.andysubaru30 - 23.50
29.matt1chelski - 22.00
30.Gruffs - 21.50


andysubaru30, matt1chelski, Durmz, Seboni121 and Gruffs didn't make any picks for this round


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

SILVERSTONE this weekend - the home GP for a number of drivers and teams. Ticket sales have been slow and as a result Silverstone will be selling on the gate.


Get those picks in early and pray that the weather stays good for the weekend


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Mark Webber to leave Redbull at end of season - he's going Le Man racing with Porsche as widely predicted some months ago.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Well that was an interesting race, broke the field up a bit with the tyre incidents and safety cars.



Wet_Kipper stole the show this week with an impressive 16.5 points, correctly predicting pole, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th 



As a result, he moves up 3 places as does Iann- and skud vrs. All change at the top though as Rhino and Rickyboy trade places:



1.Rhino - 112.00
2.Rickyboy - 110.50
3.Oli3000 - 108.00
4.Wet_Kipper - 104.50
5.R7KY D - 102.50
6.MartynVRS - 101.00
7.nelson - 99.00
8.Coops - 99.00
9.vrsvec - 98.50
10.Iann- - 96.50
11.Will_G - 96.00
12.Simon83 - 95.50
13.Matty1 - 95.50
14.Gadgetman - 95.50
15.Scribbler - 93.50
16.Daveskater - 91.00
17.techie - 91.00
18.rob 4x4 - 90.00
19.JackClap - 90.00
20.Kartman - 89.00
21.skud vrs - 86.00
22.sharkrider - 85.00
23.Essjay - 82.50
24.borinous - 78.00
25.Seboni121 - 69.50
26.Jabozuma - 64.00
27.Durmz - 44.00
28.andysubaru30 - 23.50
29.matt1chelski - 22.00
30.Gruffs - 21.50


----------

